# CA finish in a cold shop????



## toolcrazy (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to try the ca finishing technique. I grabbed some blo and dna when I was at the hardware store. But at this time of the year it is barely above 40 degrees in there. Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 14, 2007)

Get a heater []


----------



## LEAP (Jan 14, 2007)

My shop runs a bit cold also, I only heat it when I'm actaully working. I found that I needed to switch to thinner CA than I had used during warmer times. However, I've only done a dozen or so CA finishes so my experience is is based on a really small sample. After the first couple of attempts, needed to be sanded off and redone, the info I so thankfully gleaned from these pages yielded a (to Me )pretty good result. I was using thick CA. Now that the shop stays cold except when I'm in it, "the thick just dont do the trick". I switched to medium and now to thin and am having much better results. One other thing wiping the blank with DNA I found left the CA cloudy. It was fine using wax and Friction Polish but I was not happy when using it with a CA finish.  
Phil


----------



## Dario (Jan 14, 2007)

CA will take longer to set/cure in colder weather.


----------



## laspringer (Jan 14, 2007)

Steve,
I also work in a cold shop and only use a CA finish.
The only help with the cold weather is a 150 watt light
above the lathe, about 12 inches. Dario is correct about 
CA it takes longer to cure in colder weather. What helps me
in the cold weather is to spray the aerosol accelerator on the blank
before I put the CA on. It was 11 degrees in the shop the other day
and had no problems with the finish.
Alan


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Get a heater []



I have two space heaters, but it's still cold in there. I only heat it when I'm working. 

Thanks for the info, guess I'll have to do some experimenting.


----------



## bgray (Jan 14, 2007)

I woud advise you to keep your CA in a warm environment when storing it. 

I keep mine in the house, and then I heat the garage only when I'm working in it...so it stays in the 70 deg house, and then comes out to the garage when the garage is about 60 deg.

Then, as others have said, the only issue is that the CA takes a little longer to cure, but it's not real significant for me.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve,

I just finished a pen for my wife last night and my garage was below 50 degs. F.  I used CA with no problems.  The biggest help for me and my CA finishes has been to use ACCELERANT/CATALYST.  I am now finishing pens in a fraction of the time it took me with my hair dryer. []  My finish is smoother and doesn't have the little tiny pits that I had been getting.


----------



## Skye (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C. Scott_
> <br />Steve,
> 
> The biggest help for me and my CA finishes has been to use ACCELERANT/CATALYST.  I am now finishing pens in a fraction of the time it took me with my hair dryer. []  My finish is smoother and doesn't have the little tiny pits that I had been getting.



Which is strange because the accererant is what normaly _causes_ the pits.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 17, 2007)

That's funny.  I believe you.  I had always had issues with the pits and since I've been using the accelerant they've gone.  I don't know if it's the humidity down in Southeast Texas or what but it seems to work.  I use the pump type sprayer, don't know if that would make a difference.  When it gets a little warmer this year then my results may change.


----------



## Skye (Jan 17, 2007)

Heh, I'm getting totally the opposite problems from you. For me, my aerosol can is sputtering because it's too cold. As long as itâ€™s working for you, keep on keepin on!


----------

